# Medi & PCC - INDIA



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi

I have 1 Question, How to Do PCC & Medi , Before CO Assigned ?

1. I know abt Medi, as my brother have moved to Australia as he got Medi, But Not PCC, 

So Can any one tell me , if we do PCC from Local & Passport Office, Do we have to send the report or They them self send it ?

awaiting for reply

BBULSARA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for the PCC you need to fill a form at the loacl passport office, they stamp your passport, the sam ehas to be scanned and sent to the CO or you upload it with the documents. but why do you want to do it before being asked for it and as you say u dont even have a CO.. your initial entry date depends on your meds and PCC date. (normally one year from the date or meds/pcc)


----------

